# Powermac G5 ne démarre plus



## Macintoche (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon powermac G5 PPC 2ghz (le tout premier) affiche un écran blanc au démarrage, sans aucun autre signe. De plus, au bout de 3-4 minutes il commence à faire de plus en plus de bruit (kernel panic ?). Je ne peux l'éteindre qu'en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton d'allumage.

Je l'ai redémarré en appuyant sur alt et là j'ai droit à une flèche formant un rond à gauche, au milieu un DD et à droite une flèche horizontale. J'ai cliqué (après un temps de chargement) sur les 2 flèches et les 2 fois je me suis retrouvé face à l'écran blanc à nouveau.

J'ai ensuite essayé d'installer le dvd de Léopard (la seule solution a été de faire "alt cmd o f" au démarrage puis "eject cd") et en appuyant de nouveau sur alt au démarrage, j'ai maintenant le choix entre mon dd et le cd d'install.

Ne voulant pas faire de bêtises, je m'en remets donc à vous pour demander votre aide.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Macintoche (21 Février 2009)

Je viens de faire l'Apple Hardware Test et il n'a pas détecté d'erreur.


----------



## pierre22 (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Regarder déjà cela : http://www.osxfacile.com/kernel.html

Et cela : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1892?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Cordialement


----------



## Macintoche (23 Février 2009)

Merci d'avoir répondu.

J'ai fait tous les  tests sans résultats.

En mettant mon disque dur dans un boîtier externe et en le branchant sur un Macbook, il est reconnu, et j'ai don pu sauver les données.

Mais mon Powermac est toujours en panne.


----------

